

Facebook Opens a Door and Startups Rush In - gengstrand
http://ploneglenn.blogspot.com/2009/05/living-in-facebook-downline.html

======
stanleydrew
If Facebook or Twitter were to shut down their public APIs it would upset a
ton of people who have come to depend on applications built on them. I'm
definitely not suggesting that public outcry would itself be enough to
dissuade a company from making bold decisions (as Facebook has shown with the
TOS and redesign debacles), but it is a little bit of insurance. Whether you
choose to build an entire company (or invest in one) that depends on that
little insurance holding up is a valid question. I definitely wouldn't.

